# Snowy morning in Rome.



## Forasteiro_paulista (Apr 6, 2012)

*SNOW IN ROME *



roma neve by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr

After a good six-year-long break, Romans and the citizens of the eternal city were privileged to behold such magnificent place covered in white blanket once again. I jumped out of bed as soon as I realized my balcony was, literally, snowed under, I grabbed my camera and went around the city taking some pics. Unfortunately, as the hours went by still in the morning the sun came out and snow started melting, but still, I share with you the result of my quest. Hope you like it 


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Roma by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Siberia... well, almost


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

I like...very beautiful indeed. :cheers:


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Some cities were built for the snow!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Bravo!

Still prefer Rome in full sun though.....although I think I like The Tiber better in white.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Beautiful, rare to see Rome that way. Here in Malmö, Sweden it is extremely cold but it is sunny and we have no snow.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Gorgeous and spectacular shots! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots! Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice photos from Rome! :applause:


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

very nice, it has the atmosphere of crowds pouring out onto the streets to experience the snow, although I dont know Rome, perhaps it is always that busy in those locations any time of year


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

nice and different view of the eternal city covered in snow.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Rome gets historic snowfall (and it's an ancient winter wonderland!)*


The Beast from the East bites Europe by euronews


The Beast from the East bites Europe by euronews

SNOW IN ROME 2018 by Nati Poths

ITALY-SNOW/ by euronews








https://www.flickr.com/photos/balck_eyed_cat/39648692125/sizes/h/

ITALY-SNOW/ by euronews

ITALY-SNOW/ by euronews

ITALY-SNOW/ by euronews

Ponte Sant'Angelo by RUMENTA_sdn

ITALY-SNOW/ by euronews








https://www.flickr.com/photos/balck_eyed_cat/26672924138/sizes/h/

28 febbraio 2018. Roma ghiacciata, fontana delle Naiadi by Adriana Aprati

26 02 2018 by Riccardo Berardi​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

EUROPE-WEATHER/ITALY by euronews

ITALY-SNOW/ by euronews

ITALY-SNOW/ by euronews

ITALY-SNOW/ by euronews

ITALY-SNOW/ by euronews

Monte Ciocci by RUMENTA_sdn

Vatican's Winter Games by RUMENTA_sdn

The Beast from the East bites Europe by euronews

tourists by RUMENTA_sdn

White Rome by Ariadne Stella

Si rimane storditi da tanta bellezza 1 by Maurizio Belisario

Rome under the snow 2018 by Alberto Chiappi​


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

:heart:


----------



## isoA4 (Apr 13, 2013)

MAXXI (Zaha Hadid):











Auditorium Parco della Musica (Renzo Piano):






































Centro Congressi La Nuvola (Massimiliao Fuksas):


----------



## Melandri.R. (Jun 6, 2017)

Palazzo dello Sport di Roma
Marcello Piacentini e Pier Luigi Nervi


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice snow photos from Rome :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

It’s growing on me...the snow...somehow highlights all of the architectural lines and details. 
Bravo!


----------



## TOOL89RM (Jan 13, 2016)

My Photo 

*Zona Tor Marancia - San Paolo
*


----------



## TOOL89RM (Jan 13, 2016)

*Veduta Campidoglio*


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Pietralata*, 8:00 - 8:30 AM:


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Verde Rocca*, 8:30 AM:


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Colli Aniene*, 8:30 - 9:00:


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Ponte Mammolo - Tiburtino III*, 9:00 - 9:30:


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

Now finally the pics shooted with my Nikon  

*Piazza Bologna* and surroundings:


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

Tiburtina Station in the background:


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

Nomentano district:


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

Villa Torlonia - Villa Paganini:


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Trieste - Salario*:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What strikes me most, apart from the few brave souls to venture out, is how most people, even at quite distance from the centre of Rome, live in apartment blocks. In Britain - at that distance - people are living in semi detached and individual terraced housing. Rome is very dense in its population.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful days it was kay: thanks for the magnificat pictures and magic moments :applause:


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> What strikes me most, apart from the few brave souls to venture out, is how most people, even at quite distance from the centre of Rome, live in apartment blocks. In Britain - at that distance - people are living in semi detached and individual terraced housing. Rome is very dense in its population.



That it's true, if we compare Rome to anglophone and northern European countries, but here in Italy many cities are even denser than Rome, like Milan, Naples, Turin, Florence, Genoa etc


----------



## Melandri.R. (Jun 6, 2017)

New BNL-BNP Paribas Real Estate Group headquarter, Roma by Gianluca Peluffo & Partners with 5+1AA


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Great shots. I like the apartment blocks in Rome, even the post-war modernist ones, nice curves and colours. :cheers:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I would very much appreciate it if you could name districts and main roads. I’m back in Rome in late June, and am always interested to learn more about the city. I will be staying, once more, on _Via Dandolo_ in Trastevere.

The residential district above - is it all Trieste? Do you have any images of the_ Parioli _and _Aventine_ residential districts?


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

^^ Yes, I have a lot of images shooted around Rome, if you are interested I'll open a thread after this. I also have images from Aventino and Parioli, but I have to upload them to my GFoto Archive, so then i can post here  if you have patience, I'll do it as soon as possible. 

The pictures above are from Trieste - Salario district, while the first images from my Nikon are from Nomentano - Bologna (the area around Villa Torlonia).



















This was my route. 

If you stay in via Dandolo, you will take tram 3 - direction Valle Giulia https://www.google.it/maps/@41.8851...SeR4wO8Uidyq-qZwHw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!5m1!1e2 - and get off, after about 30 - 40 minutes tram ride - at the stop Nomentana - Regina Margherita ( https://www.google.it/maps/@41.9128...v9pUP2Uu6kQFU2ri4g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!5m1!1e2 ), very close to Corso Trieste and Villa Torlonia, or you can get off at Buenos Aires tram stop ( https://www.google.it/maps/@41.9181...NPXd1Q8qt6z3Vuc64Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!5m1!1e2 ), near the beautiful Coppedé district. 

Another way is to take tram 3 up to Circo Massimo metro line B station and then metro B direction Rebibbia/Jonio; you have to get off at Bologna station and then walk from via G. Severano to Corso Trieste. I suggest you the tram ride becouse metro could be very crowded and hot in summer time


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

My husband has family relations in Trieste, and we visited briefly a couple of years ago. Their apartment over-looked a large park. This year I want to explore Aventino, in particular


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Rome :cheers:


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

The last pictures


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wonderful pics! Thanks! seems you had a nice photo walk kay:


----------



## hardomobin (Oct 1, 2021)

I have seen similar things in Norway and the Czech Republic. I missed the mountains and skiing and decided to go skiing this winter. But my wife said that she wanted to go to Europe, definitely via Italy. What was it they said, that all roads lead to Rome? We booked a tour with them Free Tours in Rome, Italy | FREETOUR.com, my wife is happy and I am sitting here thinking. Well, here are the mountains, it's nature, it's beautiful. And I can't understand why, but I miss Italy. It's a treasure trove of all the churches, the grandeur. There's something extraordinary about this country that I'd like to go back to. This is the fifth time my sister has gone there, and I'm beginning to envy her. Soon to be a dad, I think Italy will be my honeymoon.


----------

